# 1st rockwalls



## 1woma (May 17, 2011)

I have been working on this for a while and thanks everyone for there help. Its still not all finished but should be by the end of the week, just waiting on glass and lightfittings for the bottom. 

The bottom is for our WA WOMA and the top is for a pair of bredli hatchies when they are a little bigger


----------



## xmickx (May 17, 2011)

awsome work what did you use to coat it (cement,render,grout)

cheers


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Brilliant. Nice work Woma


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 17, 2011)

Looks fantastic =] I'm SO keen on getting into the DIY. Just researching for now.


----------



## snakes123 (May 17, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## 1woma (May 18, 2011)

I used acryllic render to do it ..... it was only $11 for 10-20kgs from bunnings that was more than enough for the 3 coats i did. I struggled with the colour as i didnt realise how much lighter it dried.... even now im not happy with it but i didnt want to paint it all. I coate it in pond sealer pondtite..

I ready to take on my next challenge.... a tv cabinet for a jungle python ( that we dont own yet but im on the prowl for a nice yearling or adult) but without a shed to work in it gets very mesy around here.


----------



## Morfias (May 18, 2011)

nice work , and i like that it can house 3 in the one unit !! 
i have been debating with myself about putting a shelf in mine but i think i might put a half shelf/sitting area 



still not complete but about 80%


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

That is great! I looks really nice, great work!


----------



## marteed (May 18, 2011)

They all look great! I just bought a pine tv unit for $10.50 on ebay! Hope mine comes out looking as good as both of yours!!!!


----------



## Morfias (May 18, 2011)

Make sure you put some pics up marteed, I got mine for $26 on eBay


----------



## 1woma (May 18, 2011)

mine was $40 on gumtree also have a old tv cabinet i picked up for $40 out the back waiting for transformation..... its funny now i loot at peices of furniture and think..... what snake could live in there lol


----------



## Morfias (May 18, 2011)

Lol I have been doing the same, I've always loved building things now I have a reason !!


----------



## xmickx (May 18, 2011)

cooooooool im off to get some render tomorrow

cheers


----------

